# temp question



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Depends on the yeast. If this is mead, typically I aim for around 65 to 68. That it a little on the cool side for complete ferment but might be just fine too. You might be surprised at how seemingly minor placement changes can alter the temp of the mead (make sure to measure the mead's temp using one of those stick-on carboy thermometers, air temp is not a very good indicator). 

If it's on a concrete or hard floor, put it up on some styrofoam or a blanket. Putting it nearer a hot water heater may help, or bring it up into the bedroom. Always a hit .


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I've used a digital indoor/outdoor thermostat before to test what if any temp difference there was between the fermentation vessel & the ambient room temp. I taped (yeah, there's at least a 1002 uses for duct tape, but ducts are not one of those uses) a piece of spongy foam insulation over the sensor onto the carbouy side. Then, I placed an old pull over jacket over the carbouy to keep the temp in. There was a slight difference between room & carbouy temp. The jacket helped keep the carbouy warmer, but only a couple of °'s. I'm starting to turn a lot of what I touch into a lab lately it seems. 

But as Ben the MeadMaster said- it depends on the yeast. Some are good from low 50°'s to mid 80°'s, others like it warmer.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*temp*

Temp inside the vessel will be higher from the outside ambient temp. I will take a large cardboard box and cut a hole for the register vent . Place vessel inside and then place a piece of cardboard for the top , to block the hot air from the furnance from blowing strait out into the room. 


Indoor seedling germination mats work well placed under the vessel


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

58 degrees F is ok but fermentation will take a little longer. I would recommend warming the carboy up to 70-80 F for a weekly before bottling to insure that fermentation is complete.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Good point about warming before bottling; cooler mead will also retain more dissolved CO2 meaning the mead will be fizzier unless its degassed. Warming will cause some dissolved CO2 to leave solution (it'll appear to restart fermentation as the airlock lets out that gas).


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*moved them*

I moved them upstairs in the laundry room. It stays about 68 degrees in there. Hopefully it will kick in and go


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

riverrat said:


> I moved them upstairs in the laundry room. It stays about 68 degrees in there. Hopefully it will kick in and go


Did you move the laundry equipment downstairs to make more room for the meadery? Priorities, man, priorities! I finally got permission to use a corner in the basement under the stairs in the mechanical room. The temps stay pretty decent all year in there. My little space is adequate for now and actually has grown to maybe about 1% of what I'd like it to eventually be. Just like a shop, no matter how big... they're never big enough.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

swobee SHHHHH A little at a time. Dont tip her off to my hidden agenda I got to sneak this in slowly


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

That's how I did it - squatter's rights. I just started "organizing" the mechanical room. Me- "Look how much neater this room is with the new shelving and tubs!" She- "How come there's a big space at the stairway area?" Me- "Mead". It's easier to get forgiveness than permission... sometimes. 

See you in Great Bend March 8 & 9 for the spring Ks Honey Producers Assn. meeting? I put that date on the vacation day request listing a long time ago, so I don't get bumped.


----------

